# Will Mellor



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

twat...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Agreed.............he is so dumb he is actually taking things seriously......you can see the glimmer of hope he has to revive his singing career.......as someone remarked he is getting the thick vote.......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bring back Doon......... :-[


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> revive his singing career


    - lets hope not


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Who?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Who?


yeah who?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Arsehole from two pints of lager etc (don't get me started on that fucking program)

Z list celeb who seems to be on that Charity Pop star, academy program


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Arsehole from two pints of lager etc (don't get me started on that fucking program)
> 
> Z list celeb who seems to be on that Charity Pop star, academy program


you deserve all you get if you watch crap like that


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

pop star academy what?

will mellor who?

huh?

can i go back to driving my tt now?


----------

